# 2.5L at 90K Miles... Any issues I should be aware of?



## pork (Jul 24, 2003)

A family member is looking into buying the first-year MKV jetta with the 2.5 engine and 90,000 miles. I am aware of the 2.0T issues, but not with the 2.5. What issues can they expect to pop up, and is this a good idea in terms of reliability... The car has been maintained as per VW's recommendations and no issues yet in its maintenance history. Thanks


----------



## pork (Jul 24, 2003)

Anyone?


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

Not really...just keep up with the regular maintenance. There is the small chance of a chain guide failure on the 05-07 motors but this seems inflated.


----------



## afawal2012 (Jan 9, 2013)

Regular maintenance is the best. There are other common issues, but nothing to be concerned about provided you take care of the car. 

Take some time, read other posts from users here, it will give you a good flavor of what to expect.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

what year is the car?


----------



## Black25 (Mar 26, 2012)

Fuel pump can go bad early.


----------



## BarbaraBush (May 1, 2013)

My oil cooler went up around that time.. Seems like as long as you got the late model >07 they fixed the timing chain issue, I had to replace that too


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

Actually, they had to do another fix for the '08 model concerning the timing chain. So '08 and above, you should be ok. Very robust engine without a lot of issues. '07 and below, watch for timing chain rumblings. 

For the 2.0t MkVs, it's best to get '08.5 and above. They went to the TSI, and took care of most of the FSI issues. 

Anyone considering buying used MkVs would be wise to stay away from any '07 or below, regardless of engine. 2.5s are ok above '08. 2.0ts above '08.5.


----------



## 06jettaSEL (May 24, 2011)

Why stay away from 07 or below? that's BS. the only reason 05-07 have issues is because they're just that much older and more abused, in 2-3 years the 08+ will have issues too just wait until owners put another 30-40k miles on the engine. 

mine has low mileage but has zero issues so far, except a bad pulley somewhere.

as far as the chain guide, what percentage is affected on average? any videos of what it sounds like?


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

06jettaSEL said:


> Why stay away from 07 or below? that's BS. the only reason 05-07 have issues is because they're just that much older and more abused, in 2-3 years the 08+ will have issues too just wait until owners put another 30-40k miles on the engine.


The reason '05 - '07 engines have issues is because the timing chains were prone to early failure. They did a fix in '06, but the timing chain issue was not completely resolved in '07. They had to do another fix in '08 to wrap it up. 

So, I would get one made in '08 or above because of that. It's not BS, it's actually very well documented.

Some info.

That's why people who are replacing their motors because of this failure, will usually look for engines '08 or above.


----------



## BADANTH (Aug 31, 1999)

Just because a small percentage of people have had problem with their timing chain doesn't necessarily mean that it's a wide spread issue. I have seen more people post that their high mileage 2.5's have not had the issue. I suppose they could be more prone to failure but I wouldn't say it's a sure thing.


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

BADANTH said:


> Just because a small percentage of people have had problem with their timing chain doesn't necessarily mean that it's a wide spread issue. I have seen more people post that their high mileage 2.5's have not had the issue. I suppose they could be more prone to failure but I wouldn't say it's a sure thing.


I'm not saying that it is a sure thing, but why take the chance if you don't have to? If I was looking for a 2.5L, I would stay away from the ones that have that issue, if there is another choice.


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

It really has been blown out of proportion thanks to the Internet. There is also a theory that some of these failures are due to oil starvation and/or neglectful owners. 

I've spoken with a few VW techs that I trust won't feed me a line of bs. They haven't had a single 2.5 come in for timing chain issues. Considering the amount of 2.5 Jettas we have running around here I'd say the chances of this type of failure are quite low on a car that has been cared for with regular service.


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

A1an said:


> It really has been blown out of proportion thanks to the Internet. There is also a theory that some of these failures are due to oil starvation and/or neglectful owners.
> 
> I've spoken with a few VW techs that I trust won't feed me a line of bs. They haven't had a single 2.5 come in for timing chain issues. Considering the amount of 2.5 Jettas we have running around here I'd say the chances of this type of failure are quite low on a car that has been cared for with regular service.


The experience of a few techs that you know, isn't really a broad enough sample to go by. But it isn't my point anyway. If I had one, I guess I'd hope for the best and deal with it. But if I didn't, I see no reason to buy one when there are reasonably priced newer ones that don't have that issue. 

Just like there is no reason to buy an FSI engine, when you can get a reasonably priced used TSI. 

If the choice is "might happen", or "won't happen", I'll take "won't" all day long.


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

Lots of things might happen. My point is the voices of a small handful of users on a website comprised primarily of folks who abuse vehicles is not a good indication on any actual epidemic issues with a vehicle. I trust a couple techs who handle all the VW repairs at a dealership over a couple folks on the Vortex.


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

A1an said:


> Lots of things might happen. My point is the voices of a small handful of users on a website comprised primarily of folks who abuse vehicles is not a good indication on any actual epidemic issues with a vehicle. I trust a couple techs who handle all the VW repairs at a dealership over a couple folks on the Vortex.


You must have one of these cars. That must be why you are fighting the information with such voracity. 

Look. VW has acknowledged that this is an actual issue, that is specific to these model years. They have implemented two fixes. This isn't because this is the figment of some Vortexers imaginations, or a few isolated incidents. 

I know VW Techs too. And they told me that this does happen. Often enough for VW to have acted to deal with it. And that's too often for me.

But you keep hoping. Someone once said "Hope in one hand, and crap in the other. See which one fills up first".


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

Cool. :thumbup:


----------



## 06jettaSEL (May 24, 2011)

I'm going to agree with Alan here. 

an 05.5-06 jetta is about $4-5k cheaper on average than an 08-09 That's a lot of money to most people in the market for this type of car.

There has been a fix reported to cost $2k, that's still cheaper than going with an 08, and a lot of people will buy an 06 and keep it 1-2 years and ditch it before the problem may even occur. 

Still, I see a lot of 05-06 jettas on the road and they still run, no idea if they had this issue or not, but it seems that when a few people have an issue they come to these forums, to voice bad things not to say they have 120k on their engine and no problems. 

Has VW recalled them? Because they recalled the "coils" on my car, so if this was an issue like the coils they would probably recall the engine as well. Speaking of the coils I have to still get mine replaced..

Personally speaking, the 06 Jetta is a nicer car than the later years mk5 Jettas. They have been slowly cheapening the car since the mk5 first came out. Things the 05-06 had were painted rear valences, glossy B-pillars, bioline machined wheels, chrome trim around the window, etc. It was a lot more luxurious inspired when it first debuted and slowly they shifted to a more youth styling (unpainted plastic valence, ruby tails, black grille (wolfsburg) black trims, silver OEM wheels, etc.)


----------



## Black25 (Mar 26, 2012)

It's still nice to know what problems are common. Ignoring possible problems for our vehicles is being ignorant and neglecting maintenance is asking for possible problems to come out. 2k would be the low end of the repair if you don't bend your valves.
I enjoy my 06. The fuel pump did go bad. About a $450 repair at the dealer. I was traveling so my tool chest was half way across the country. I'm not the original owner either. When I changed the filter it looked like factory old and dirty. Yes maintaining just about any vehicle will keep it on the road longer. All while we could all go back and forth on this topic we are all pretty much right. 
My trim has only a chrome grille. No chrome around the windows, but I did get the car with factory alloys. 
When I get home I will replace all of my peeled window switches and others. Also a worn shifter boot. 
I still give the MKV 06 Jetta 2.5 an 8/10 value. It is a very nice car to drive.


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

Certainly something to be aware of but, in my opinion, is something blown way out of proportion and isn't something that would prevent me from buying/owning a 2.5 of that vintage. This issue seems to be one that is easily identifiable before catastrophic meltdown. If/when I start hearing an increase in noise from the timing chain area I'll look to do the guide/tensioner job on it. Until then I'll drive and maintain it like usual. 114k on my early 07 so far. :thumbup:


----------



## 06jettaSEL (May 24, 2011)

What does the sound sound like on a failing tensioner? Do you have a sound clip or video??? 

thanks


----------



## Black25 (Mar 26, 2012)

06jettaSEL said:


> What does the sound sound like on a failing tensioner? Do you have a sound clip or video???
> 
> thanks


https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=N1rUZo0dG0Y


----------



## 06jettaSEL (May 24, 2011)

Black25 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=N1rUZo0dG0Y


Thanks, 

So it's fairly loud? 

My engine only has 25k mi, but it's an 06. If this issue starts at 70-80k, I have many years left by then I'll probably ditch the car.


----------



## Black25 (Mar 26, 2012)

I haven't had the issue, yet. I found this info doing what OP is now. Looking around and asking so I can be prepared. It is just an extra check every now and then.


----------



## dub_life91 (May 8, 2013)

i have an 08 rabbit with 95k and purchased it at 93k and have not had any issues thus far. as long as you either buy from a dealer or someone who includes every single service record you shouldn't have anything to worry about


----------



## Tombien (Sep 14, 2012)

Have an 05.5 with over 110000 miles still running strong. Second owner and don't know if chains on it have been done. Hell if it goes belly up you can get a new used engine for cheap.


----------



## Black25 (Mar 26, 2012)

So, to be honest on here, if you check you oil and change your oil and filter on schedule you should have no issues.
Also the fuel filter. If it doesn't get changed like it should you'll be buying a new pump around 70k miles.


----------



## k0p15c4k3 (Nov 15, 2012)

I have owned my 06 2.5 for four years now, bought it with 92k on it, and now currently at 124k and haven't had any huge problems. One of my rear view mirrors flew off the other day as I was driving down the road, bought a new one for $90, and that's it. I have spent money for upgrades, but none in areas other than light bulbs, a mirror and overly-anal maintenance.


----------



## k0p15c4k3 (Nov 15, 2012)

Black25 said:


> So, to be honest on here, if you check you oil and change your oil and filter on schedule you should have no issues.
> Also the fuel filter. If it doesn't get changed like it should you'll be buying a new pump around 70k miles.


I changed out my factory fuel filter at 95k and had a fuel system cleaning service done on it, and its doing just fine.


----------



## Black25 (Mar 26, 2012)

k0p15c4k3 said:


> I changed out my factory fuel filter at 95k and had a fuel system cleaning service done on it, and its doing just fine.


My car had issues the day I bought it. The filter appeared to be factory installed. The car was neglected I assume. The dealer I was at for the work said that 5 more came in, over the week they had my car, with the same issues. PM goes a long way making many cars last. I guess you got a car that was taken care of.


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

Tombien said:


> Have an 05.5 with over 110000 miles still running strong. Second owner and don't know if chains on it have been done. Hell if it goes belly up you can get a new used engine for cheap.


Absolutely. But you would probably do what most folks on this forum have done. Get an '08 engine or above. They are still relatively cheap, and beats buying a new car. But it wouldn't make sense to replace a failed engine with another engine that would potentially do the same thing.

And maybe a viable option might be to buy an '06, then get the upgrade done immediately. If '08s or above are 4k to 5k more, and the repair is 2k........


----------



## 06jettaSEL (May 24, 2011)

How much is a used 06 engine? Like $1200? You can buy 2 or 3 engines for the price of going with an 08, that is if you have someone who can swap the engine for you for free/cheap.


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

06jettaSEL said:


> How much is a used 06 engine? Like $1200? You can buy 2 or 3 engines for the price of going with an 08, that is if you have someone who can swap the engine for you for free/cheap.


Sure. you could go that route, too. Seems like a pain, though. I've seen people get '08 engines for around $1200, or less, though.


----------



## quaudi (Jun 25, 2001)

My 05 has 156K on it. Outside of doing a full chain service at 128K I have had no motor issues. Religious oil changes every 5K helps. Outside of routine maintenance, I've replaced three wheel bearings and front and rear pads only. Best car I have ever owned. So impressed with it, I'm selling my B6 S4 due to the fact I have a 2.5 5 speed SportWagen on the way at the end of the month.


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

quaudi said:


> My 05 has 156K on it. Outside of doing a full chain service at 128K I have had no motor issues. Religious oil changes every 5K helps. Outside of routine maintenance, I've replaced three wheel bearings and front and rear pads only. Best car I have ever owned. So impressed with it, I'm selling my B6 S4 due to the fact I have a 2.5 5 speed SportWagen on the way at the end of the month.


Congrats on the new ride.


----------



## 06jettaSEL (May 24, 2011)

Fudgey Memory said:


> Sure. you could go that route, too. Seems like a pain, though. I've seen people get '08 engines for around $1200, or less, though.


Honestly I would go for an 08 engine if it were the same price or even slightly more expensive. I thought the 08+ were $3-4k for an engine? 

If it's the same as an 06 it's a no brainer.


----------



## 06jettaSEL (May 24, 2011)

quaudi said:


> My 05 has 156K on it. Outside of doing a full chain service at 128K I have had no motor issues. Religious oil changes every 5K helps. Outside of routine maintenance, I've replaced three wheel bearings and front and rear pads only. Best car I have ever owned. So impressed with it, I'm selling my B6 S4 due to the fact I have a 2.5 5 speed SportWagen on the way at the end of the month.


Sounds awesome. Did you do the chain service at a dealer or shop? Details on cost?


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

06jettaSEL said:


> Honestly I would go for an 08 engine if it were the same price or even slightly more expensive. I thought the 08+ were $3-4k for an engine?
> 
> If it's the same as an 06 it's a no brainer.


Found these:

2010

2008


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

Don't know if anyone's actually looking, but: 2010 with 1k on it.


----------



## 06jettaSEL (May 24, 2011)

sounds like a scam. 1k really? hmm... only $925?


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

06jettaSEL said:


> sounds like a scam. 1k really? hmm... only $925?


Run the VIN on Carfax, then. It will tell you the history of the car it came from, at least. It can't have seen much action since that ride, if any. By that, you should get an idea of the engine's history, and care.

Nothing is certain, especially in used engines. Paying more won't guarantee you aren't ripped off. If I were looking, I'd at least check it out.


----------



## 06jettaSEL (May 24, 2011)

Replacement jetta engine seems cheap, might be worth it to buy parts, for instance, one pulley will probably cost $300-400 to fix at the dealer.. You can get a complete used 09 engine for $800 shipped.

A new engine from factory is $7000 last I checked. Buying a used one for $1000 is cheap, you can buy 2 or 3 of them and they will outlast 1 new one. They come with 5 year warranty, my buddy changed the engine on his truck with his friend, it was easy he said, just need an engine lift.

What is required to change the engine exactly? Do you need to do ECU programming to accept the new engine or is it direct swap, plug and play type deal? I don't know much about this but it is very interesting. Does it have to be another Jetta or would a Passat/Beetle work too? 

The only thing I'm worried about is if these are flooded engines, or from totaled cars where parts of the engine were impacted, but like you said used engines are a gamble :beer:


----------



## Black25 (Mar 26, 2012)

06jettaSEL said:


> The only thing I'm worried about is if these are flooded engines, or from totaled cars where parts of the engine were impacted, but like you said used engines are a gamble :beer:


Some salvage yards guarantee their engines for long enough to find out if it is a good engine or not.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

I just bought my second replacement engine for my car (car has had 3 total including one from factory). I just paid less than $600 shipped for an 08 with 17K mileage. To answer someones question, yes it is just plug and play. Your original ECU will work

Here is a step by step thread I made 2 summers ago when I put the first engine in
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5314602-swapping-motors


----------



## 06jettaSEL (May 24, 2011)

pennsydubbin said:


> I just bought my second replacement engine for my car (car has had 3 total including one from factory). I just paid less than $600 shipped for an 08 with 17K mileage. To answer someones question, yes it is just plug and play. Your original ECU will work
> 
> Here is a step by step thread I made 2 summers ago when I put the first engine in
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5314602-swapping-motors


Awesome, I read the whole thread. Where do you manage to find such low mileage 08 engines? 

What happened to the one with 7k miles on it? It looked like a sweet, sweet engine. 

Where can you buy a engine $600 shipped? The cheapest I found was $1000 shipped. Shipping is about $250 from these engine places. 

Did you ever refurbish your original engine? Do you still have it or did you scrap it? :thumbup::beer:


----------

